# I was just wondering.......



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

I was wondering if I'm the only one who does this. If you have, what has been your best reaction?
When I get bored, I put in my zombie contacts (which I do believe Frightener sells them ), put a wound of some sort, somewhere plainly visible on my body, and go get ice cream or something. I don't get into costume or anything. I just wear street clothes. I love people's reaction to my apperence. That and it's just plain fun to do the makeup anyhow.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When the filming starts, BB, you may have plenty of opps to do that on a regular basis, that is if you want to be in it.  

I can just imagine the reactions to this when you do that.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

lol I could just imagine the reactions you get. I have considered doing something similar but feared I just might end up shot in this quiet little town.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Just shoot 'em in the head! They seem to stay down permanently if you shoot 'em in the head!'


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

lol That would be about it out here. Here's a snip from a website that shows my town popualtion:

Population (year 2000): 596. Estimated population in July 2005: 583 (-2.2% change)

Would you chance it knowing almost every one out here are hunters and have pretty good shooting abilities? One sighting and the whole town would be in an uproar.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have a few pairs of contact lenses (Banshee, Incubus, Vampire). I also like to wear them out shopping or to parties just for the hell of it. I also will wear them to work. Other people call them my 'angry eyes'.

The reactions are great - lots of double takes. I get a lot of people asking about the lenses in general. Another added benefit is when I wear them around my MIL then she won't look at or talk to me....hehehe

I wore the banshee lenses to Hauntcon and this little girl kept calling me 'kitty'.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a set of custom made vampire fangs. They go in and out easily like a retainer and are pretty subtle as long as I don't grin too widely. It was pretty fun to wear these in public (at night, of course, but in just regular street clothes) and watch people do a "double-take". :devil: Nobody ever commented on them, though...hmmm...


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh I would just LOVE to do that! Don't have any lenses or fangs - but I would love to!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Maybe having fangs is normal for your area. And think about it, would you talk to someone with fangs at night. Well you are a haunter, maybe you would.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

bodybagged said:


> I was wondering if I'm the only one who does this. If you have, what has been your best reaction?
> When I get bored, I put in my zombie contacts (which I do believe Frightener sells them ), put a wound of some sort, somewhere plainly visible on my body, and go get ice cream or something. I don't get into costume or anything. I just wear street clothes. I love people's reaction to my apperence. That and it's just plain fun to do the makeup anyhow.


This is why I love you


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Too funny BB. I should try that with my vamp fangs someday. I really gotta get on the contacts bandwagon someday, but I'm too chicken**** to touch my eye.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> This is why I love you


awwwwww shucks! I love you too. lol. (Just don't tell your wife or BB. LMAO!!!)
The best reaction I got from one of my little ventures was at the grocery store. Two African American women got in line behind me. I had that watermelon stuff on one side of my face and one zombie contact in on that same side. I nonchalantly turned to her and said hello. She started to say hello back when she really took in the whole view. lol. She screamed in that sissy girl way and ran behind her friend. That was great! After I stopped laughing, I answered her questions. I find that doing this, is not only fun, but it helps promote the company as well! lol. I do it mainly for the fun of it though! lol. 
Oh and Thunder, I get the biggest kick out of making them "REAL" men scream! lol. You just have to make shure they're not carring their guns though! lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Real men scream, yeah....

Well, I guess I did when you stuck me with your blade!


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!!! Please forgive me mate, for I haven't control of me blade (nor me mouth) when I've had but even a wee bit of grog. lol.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I have done something similar about twice a year i shave off my goat and color in a real scare. 75 stitches worth looks like a smiley face under my chin

Wronge bar right woman


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

otherworldly said:


> Oh I would just LOVE to do that! Don't have any lenses or fangs - but I would love to!


Same here!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

My brother had a very realistic looking wolf head mask that he used to keep in the car. He would just pull it on at any old time while driving! LOL It was funny as **** to see the reactions, especially at stop lights!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2853


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LMAO! I wore my vampire contacts to work today. The receptionist keeps telling me to quit looking at her! She had to stand outside of my office to ask me a question. hehehe


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

lol i went round to my freinds house in the middle of last summer in blooded clothes an my hands and feet chained together an ended up scaring the crap outta her mum an then my freind walked out of the kitchen an started luaghing to death that i had just scared the ****e ou of her mum lol good times tho me an my best freind hannah where also going out a couple of weeks ago to a concert all dressed up in the usual all black with black make-up (so what if a guy wheres make-up lol) and i had my silver contacts in an we managed to scare the annoying 8 yr olds who live down my street it was really funny though so it made us happy for the night


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Too funny BB. I should try that with my vamp fangs someday. I really gotta get on the contacts bandwagon someday, but I'm too chicken**** to touch my eye.


I'll admit that contacts take some getting used to, but it's not too hard to get used to putting them in. It just takes some patience; you tend to blink a lot at first when you see the lens coming at you. 
My best reaction was when I wore my Red Hot contacts to a meeting. The big guy that sat down next to me took one look, then tipped his chair over and fell on the floor trying to get away from me. With reactions like that, wouldn't it be worth trying the contacts?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

LOL This would certianly get someone's attention out here where I live:


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

The contacts do have some getting used to. The first time I tried them, it took me three hours to put them in. Robert had to get them out for me. (then again, I'm a hillbilly so I'm slow) lol. They add the final touch to ANY costume. I never dress up without them! Now I pop them in and can get them out in seconds. It only took me a couple of times to do so. I also can wear them all day if needs be. I wore them while walking around at Ironstock and even forgot I had them in. If one takes pride in their costume each year, I STRONGLY recommend purchasing a pair! They put that lil extra care in sCARE! 
Like I mentioned before, FE sells em so I sure he will give you a good deal. :d


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

I used to have fangs that I would wear everywhere. lol :> It was so much fun when people would do a double take and i would just smile real big. Ahh, those were the days.... I gotta get a new pair! :> I'm glad that you brought up this subject dear, its nice to know that there are others who enjoy doing the same thing! Now i just need a pair of contacts........ hmmm, which ones to choose..... LOL :>


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks DFBL! I have the zombie and fire ones. The zombie seem to get the biggest reactions. Although the fire get their fair share.
Speaking of Ironstock, I had a group of girls follow me around just beacuse of my eyes alone. They brought their parents and everybody they could think of. "Look at her eyes!" lol.


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

be careful when you wear those things!! with all the zombie movies out now someone might take a shot at your brainpan!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

TearyThunder said:


> LOL This would certianly get someone's attention out here where I live:


damn that was great


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

slightlymad said:


> damn that was great


That deer was hysterical!

I'd love to get some contacts, but they'd have to be corrective, I can't see without my glasses! And I can only have distance or near vision ones. But I've considered asking my doc about them. I really like the spiral ones. I understand the kind like cat eyes and such that have a top and bottom are likely to be crooked easily, so I would avoid those.


----------

